# removal of fenders do you have to remove bumper?



## Bob 67 (Feb 4, 2020)

does bumper have to come off


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

.


----------



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

It will be easier to remove the fenders and not damage them by removing the bumpers first. The bumpers are one of the more easily removed pieces of the car. Soak the bolt/nuts with penetrating oil and unplug the turn signal assemblies. It will defiantly be easier to re-install the fenders with the bumper off too. Using a floor jack, you can clamp the bumper to the lifting plate of the jack and using a "C" clamp at the center of the bumper to secure it to the jack. Use some blocks of wood between the bumper and clamp to not damage the chrome. This both supports the bumper ( if working alone) and allows you to wheel it away and lower it to the ground. Harbor freight has shipping blankets for around $9.00 and that's what I used to store my bumper while removed. Taking your time and doing it the right way will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Bob 67 (Feb 4, 2020)

thanks for info glad I joined


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

gotta post a picture so we know your not a robot


----------

